# irealb l'appli de rêve mais !!!



## primamusic (13 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir , voilà je me suis acheter une appli très bonne irealb , elle permet d'avoir le real book avec de l'audio .
Real book est un bouquin à la base qui réunit plusieurs standard jazz blues etc.... avec des grilles d'accord .Apple à mis en place cette appli sur ipod et même sur d'autres supports .
Bref j'ai l dernière version qui s'appelle  irealb mais j'aimerais savoir si une personne aurais un lien pour pouvoir télécharger l'ancienne version qui se nomme i real book pour avoir encore et encore d'autres morceaux ... Merci de me tenir au courant !!!


----------

